# Partitionner un dd externe sans effacer les fichiers



## missclaire (7 Août 2010)

Je souhaiterais partiionner mon dd externe de 500go firewire LaCie rugged. Mais j'ai 300go de données dessus et ça me prendrais un temps fou de tout transvasé. Est-il possible donc de partitionner ce dd sans effacer mes données? En ce moment je suis sur un mac os 10.4.11 (macbook) en attendant de réparer mon leopard.

des avis?

merci beaucoup!


----------



## choumou (7 Août 2010)

Tiens ça devrait t'aider.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2010)

En théorie, à partir de Leopard, Utilitaire de disque peut faire ça, mais avec 300 Go utilisés sur un disque de 500, je doute qu'il y parvienne, à moins que le disque ne soit pas fragmenté du tout !

Avec Tiger : no way !


----------



## Gr3gZZ (8 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En théorie, à partir de Leopard, Utilitaire de disque peut faire ça,





hein ????:mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Août 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> hein ????:mouais:


Oui, à partir du DVD d'installation.


----------



## Fmparis (8 Août 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Oui, à partir du DVD d'installation.



Même pas ! Dans le cas en question "disque externe" cela se fait directement à partir de l'utilitaire disque !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Août 2010)

Fmparis a dit:


> Même pas ! Dans le cas en question "disque externe" cela se fait directement à partir de l'utilitaire disque !


Oups ! J'ai zappé "disque externe" dans le 1er post. :rose:


----------



## Fmparis (8 Août 2010)

J'avais bien remarqué  :rateau: ... c'était p'têtre l'heure de la seista :sleep:  ... 

en tout cas Missclaire ... je te conseille de faire une défragmentation avant pour éviter des problèmes. La dernière que j'ai redimensionné une partition ça refusait tout le temps avec un message qu'il n'y avait pas d'espace disponible et pourtant j'en avais plus qu'assez ! Avec la défrag. j'ai vu qu'il avait un paquet de fichier placé en fin de disque. Dès que tout était déplace et compacté en début dus disque alors j'ai pu redimensionner et ajouter autre partition sans souci.


----------



## cyriloalfaromeo (31 Octobre 2010)

CouCou, moi j ai un DDE multimedia iomega, 
320GO
J ai a peu près 280GO d'utilisé en format FAT32, je voudrais créer une 2ieme partition de seulement 10 ou 15Go en NTFS (c'est juste pour stocker des très gros fichiers afin de les rapatrier d'autres ordinateurs vers mon Imac). 

 Sur le lien donné plus haut on nous explique comment fonctionne les logiciels mais pas l'utilitaire de disque. Si utilitaire de disque le fait pourquoi aller chercher des logiciels payant??!

Dans mon cas comment dois-je faire?? P.S je ny connais rien donc il faut m'expliquer en détails, merci a vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2010)

cyriloalfaromeo a dit:


> Dans mon cas comment dois-je faire?? P.S je ny connais rien donc il faut m'expliquer en détails, merci a vous



En détail ? Facile ! Tu peux pas !

si tu utilises 280 Go sur un disque de 320, il t'en reste moins de 20 de libre (font que 298, en vrai, les 320). Ce disque est beaucoup trop plein pour pouvoir être rartitionné sans effacement avec l'utilitaire de disque. Si tu avais eu 60 ou 80 Go d'utilisés sur un disque pas fragmenté du tout, tu aurais eu une chance, mais là, c'est mort !


----------

